# LM3886 en puente o de a 3.



## NEO101 (Sep 25, 2009)

¡Buenas gente!

Quería consultarles si alguno de ustedes tiene un diagrama *fiable* (o sea, probado ;-) ) del circuito con 2 LM3886 en puente, o mejor aún, el que tiene 3 (150Watt   ).

Y sobre todo, lo más difícil, alguna tabla o gráfica que muestre los valores de distorsión versus potencia, como los que vienen en el .PDF

Es que estuve "googleando" un poco, y no parece haber uno fiable o probado realmente.... y mucho menos alguna comparación de la distorsión aunque sea, versus la de un LM solo...
Apunto a este integrado, porque la versión que lleva uno solo, realmente es envidiable la poca distorsión que tiene, es realmente de los mejores que hay.

¡Saludos y gracias de antemano!

Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2009)

Mejor consultá la nota de aplicación del fabricante del chip, tiene muchas soluciones y explicados los porqué. Acá te la adjunto.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 25, 2009)

Gracias EZAVALLA! Ya me parecía que tenía que existir algo escrito por el fabricante, de hecho me había parecido verlo en algún momento...
Creo que con algunos de sus integrados estaba todo en el mismo .PDF .... y fiándome de eso me fijé solo en el .PDF principal, en el cual no estaba... (mal lo mío de no fijarme un poco mejor en la página de National antes de googlear  opspsps.

No sabía que se podían usar en "paralelo"... Veo que incluso combinan modo bridge con paralelo, y juntan hasta 8 integrados, para llegar a 200 y pico  con nada casi de distorsión !!! De todas maneras, ya con tantos integrados se vuelve más interesante hacer uno con componentes discretos... como el clase D que va de 25 a más de 1000 
Creo que el más piola es el de 2 en paralelo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2009)

OK. Me alegro que te sirva!
Y si...para poner ocho de esos es mejor hacer un amplificador específicamente diseñado, aunque no sé si vas a lograr el mismo valor de THD, pero a 200 o mas watts casi que no importa tanto...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 25, 2009)

Había visto antes la configuracion de poner en paralelo los 3886´s y no niego que me gsutó la idea, mas por la vista estetica. Y claro, se obtienen buenas potencias conservando su toque Hi-Fi del IC. Como para un HomeCinema estaría de lujo, para el amp del canal central y el de 200W para el Sub.

Ahora, con el gran trabajo de Ejtagle y su Amp de 25W a 11250W...VIva la clase D!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## zopilote (Sep 27, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> ¡Buenas gente!
> 
> Quería consultarles si alguno de ustedes tiene un diagrama *fiable* (o sea, probado ;-) ) del circuito con 2 LM3886 en puente, o mejor aún, el que tiene 3 (150Watt   ).
> 
> ...


 Hola Neo, espero que no seas uno de muchos que pide todo en bandeja y no da aportes o sugerencias luego sobre lo que le sucedio al emsamblar amplificador.
 Como tu dices los esquemas en puente o BTL son muy pocos en paginas, pero me tope con una pagina rusa muy interesante del LM3886 en paralelo como en la AN1192,
la aplicación es la misma y recomiendan el uso de resistencias al 1% (supongo para que la amplificación sea igual en ambos integrados).Y con vista de una placa impresa.


Etolipoz


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 28, 2009)

zopilote dijo:


> Hola Neo, espero que no seas uno de muchos que pide todo en bandeja y no da aportes o sugerencias luego sobre lo que le sucedio al emsamblar amplificador.
> Como tu dices los esquemas en puente o BTL son muy pocos en paginas, pero me tope con una pagina rusa muy interesante del LM3886 en paralelo como en la AN1192,
> la aplicación es la misma y recomiendan el uso de resistencias al 1% (supongo para que la amplificación sea igual en ambos integrados).Y con vista de una placa impresa.
> Etolipoz



Qué tal *zopilote* , no, no es mi caso. Mi primer projecto, que es un bafle, todavía no subí los detalles porque no tengo sintonizado el tubo de sintonía, y además me faltan los filtros y amplificador, como para poder probarlo bien y dar un "veredicto".
Mi error en la búsqueda del .PDF es cierto, reconozco que con un poco más de detenimiento lo hubiera visto, pero pensé que no había pues National en otros integrados que ví ponía todos los circuitos de referencia (simple y en puente) en el mismo .PDF, no en .PDF separados (ejemplo el LM1876). Repito: supuse mal, y mi búsqueda fracasó. Pero sinceramente creo que no es la muerte de nadie.

En cuanto al circuito que posteaste, fijate que es BRIDGE, no paralelo... Me llama la atención que parece llevar una realimentración hecha con un operacional más... (es diferente al circuito de referencia del fabricante). Supongo será alguna mejora de estabilidad que hizo el autor...
Lo que estaba viendo en el .pdf (fijate el segundo post) es que usa resistencias al 0.1 % !!!  ... o querrán decir 1% ? (cuando iba a la secundaria, las de 1% ya eran una cosa "rara" y medianamente cara...).


*tacatomon*, con estética te referís a que la plaqueta queda más "prolija" ? 


Saludos y muchas gracias a todos, ya les comentaré por cuál me decido (lo que es seguro, es que voy a hacer por lo menos 2 o 4 amplificadores usando este integrado, me gusta mucho mucho mucho, la curva de THS me babea    ).


----------



## leaseba (Mar 30, 2010)

Yo intente hacer 2 lm3886 en paralelo y se quemaron. Que podra haber sido ?

Me olvidaba..._aca les muestro mi amp de 6 canales_ (tiene 5 ahora jaja ya que no me funciono el 6to) y esta echo integramente y totalmente por mi. Lo uso para mi sistema de cine en casa. Tiene 5 lm3886 puesto a 100w en 8ohms cada uno y me esta faltando el subwoofer que tambien lo quiero hacer con 3 lm3886 en paralelo o bridge. El tema es que no puedo conseguir uno que funcione. Tambien estaba pensando hacer uno de clase D como el del foro, mas o menos que tira 250w en 8ohms.

yo intente hacer este http://www.shine7.com/audio/pa100.htm pero resulta que se me quemaron los 2 integrados y no me funciono. Nose que paso. Alguien me puede dar una mano?

En verdad me gustaria hacer este http://www.shine7.com/audio/bpa300.htm porque seria apto para mi subwoofer.

 Saludos


----------



## electroaudio (Mar 30, 2010)

HOla amigos el lm3886 es un excelente integrado su puede usar en paralelo o puente,verdaderamente funciona,he armado dos amplificadores con 4 lm en paralelo por canal y lo usan en un cantobar(lugar nocturno)con bafles 4770 de peavy y la verdad que vuelan,el circuito mostrado en la pagina  http://www.shine7.com/audio/pa100.htm funciona muy bien,nada mas que yo agregue 2 lm mas,lo que si hice fue agregar un buen pre en la entrada,ya que el circuito exige una buena ganancia en la entrada.
 leaseba si los integrados se quemaron debe ser que algo esta mal o bien los integrados podrian haber sido truchos,te puedo asegurar que eso es lo mas probable.
 lo que si exige este tipo de ampli es que la fuente sea mas bien robusta,cada integrado llega a consumir algo de 3 amp,y el voltaje ideal es de +-30v.
  Amigos un abrazo y confien en ese circuito que anda bien.


----------



## leaseba (Mar 30, 2010)

hola electroaudio gracias por leer mi post...mira la verdad que puede ser que sean truchos. Vos tenes el esquema y el PCB para montar los 4 LM en paralelo ?? o 3 estaria bien. me serviria mucho para terminar mi proyecto de 5.1 como vez arriba en las imagenes. Y si..tenes razon...es un exelente integrado..el mejor creo ya que tiene casi 0% distorsion al max potencia.


----------



## electroaudio (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola leaseba,si tengo el esquematico y el diseño del impreso ,para mañana lo busco,lo escaneo y lo posteo,asi todos los que quieran potencia y excelente sonido lo hacen.
 saludos.


----------



## leaseba (Mar 31, 2010)

Exelente!!!  Gracias electroaudio!


----------



## david2009 (Sep 12, 2010)

electroaudio dijo:


> Hola leaseba,si tengo el esquematico y el diseño del impreso ,para mañana lo busco,lo escaneo y lo posteo,asi todos los que quieran potencia y excelente sonido lo hacen.
> saludos.



joyaa quiero esoooo

este es el mio el primero en los comentarios
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index59.html


----------

